# Baxter's vet wants him eating some Activia



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, so she really wants him to get some acidophilus, but she said that an easy way to give him some is to put some Activia on his food.

Isn't it funny how we'll buy more expensive stuff for our dogs than for ourselves? I eat pretty cheap yogurt, but Baxter gets the good stuff!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah, Chloe gets better....EVERYTHING! in our house. well, we do what we have to dont we? and then, sometimes (most times with us) a lot more!


----------



## sheltiem0m (Sep 24, 2007)

What your vet said doesn't quite make sense though. If he thinks your pup should be getting acidophilus, then Activia isn't the way to go. It has a completely different bacteria (and personally I would be concerned about giving sugary yogurt to a dog). Perhaps he meant plain yogurt...the kind with acidophilus? We give this to our dog once in a while frozen into a puppy kong with a little smear of pb stirred into it and she just goes crazy. A frozen yogurt kong keeps her busy for at least an hour!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

They're probiotics. Lactobacillus acidophilus is more commonly given to dogs than the one in Activia. In fact, I've never heard of any product containing what's in Activia.

We were really just joking around about how Baxter gets top quality, human grade products. She said yogurt and I said "let's think of the most expensive yogurt around right now".

That wasn't the point of the thread, but I guess I should have anticipated a detour...


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Which brand of yogurt do you use. Dawn's gas is soon to kick me out of my own house and I have heard that live yogart is the way to go.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just make sure there are active cultures in the yogurt and you should be fine. I personally would go for plain, organic yogurt.

Mentioning it to your vet can't hurt. It may change the types of bacteria they see in his stool samples (rods vs. round, to put it plainly).


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

if its probiotics that your vet wants your pupperz to have, why not just buy Probiotics. you can just sprinkle that right on your pets food. i use it with my horses and with my pup a lot. its great when changing foods, or anything like that. makes stool more firm, settles the belly by helping to digest foods and get the most out of them. its great stuff. and its cheap, and will last you a long time. its much cheaper than feeding yogurt.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Are probiotics the same think as proenzyme?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

no, Probiotics are defined as live microorganisms, including Lactobacillus species, Bifidobacterium species and yeasts, that may beneficially affect the host upon ingestion by improving the balance of the intestinal microflora. 

Enzymes provide vital live food nutrition. This product contributes to the bodys' primary antioxidant support system and helps stimulate production of vital metabolic enzymes used to maintain many cellular functions. Combined, these factors help cleanse dangerous free radicals and toxins from the body. They are recommended by Doctors, Nutritionists, Veterinarians and Breeders for over 15 years to help strengthen the body's immune system and to maintain better health, mobility, vitality and longevity.

Basically, probiotics are for digestion, and enzymes are for cellular function like the immune system.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> why not just buy Probiotics.


That's exactly what I'm doing.


----------

